# Software, apps, etc. for winemakers?



## MinVin (May 1, 2011)

I didn't see anything about this when I did a search. I'm currently using Fermsoft's online wine log, but was wondering if anyone else is using any other software to track their winemaking?

Fermsoft meets my top priorities for said software: cheap (free!) and mobile-accessible (I access it on my Blackberry). I was just wondering if anyone else is familiar with something else I should check out?


----------



## Flem (May 1, 2011)

Many of the members use BrewTrax. You can fine it in the Vendor Showcase at the beginning of the Forum Threads.


----------



## Tom (May 1, 2011)

Mike 
you took the woreds out of my mouth!


----------



## MinVin (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the fast responses. That looks like a very comprehensive piece of software. The only thing I don't see right-off is mobile access, but it may be worth a closer look anyhow - it's not like I'm making wine away from home.


----------



## Airplanedoc (May 1, 2011)

Can't beat brewtrax. I had thought about the mobile access, as well but then couldn't really come up with a need for it.


----------



## MinVin (May 1, 2011)

Not having to lug the laptop around the house, find space and electricity to set it up near my wine-making area and keep it clean and dry are the main reasons I prefer using my mobile device.

The biggest issue I have with the Fermsoft online log is the 10-batch limit.  It doesn't have all the bells and whistles of BrewTrax, but I quite like the no-frills approach of a basic digital journal. Another downside is that it appears development stopped back in 2004 (from lack of demand?).


----------



## roblloyd (May 2, 2011)

Brewtrax!

Very nice and does almost everything you'd want. I'd like a mobile version - at least have it on my desktop and access it from any device in my house. Other than that it works great. Worth the money.


----------



## Flame145 (May 4, 2011)

I guess brew trak doesn't support MAC systems acording to web site


----------



## morettisf (Sep 5, 2017)

In case people stumble upon this post and are looking for a solution, I wanted to let them know VinWorks is available for FREE. https://www.vinworks.org

- It's free
- Works on all devices
- Facebook login
- Record keeping
- Data charts
- Winemaking calculator
- Picture uploads


----------



## dralarms (Sep 5, 2017)

morettisf said:


> In case people stumble upon this post and are looking for a solution, I wanted to let them know VinWorks is available for FREE. https://www.vinworks.org
> 
> - It's free
> - Works on all devices
> ...



Couldn't figure out how to download it. Is this online only?


----------



## morettisf (Sep 5, 2017)

dralarms said:


> Couldn't figure out how to download it. Is this online only?



Yes, it's an online application that you can access by computer or smartphone.


----------



## Peter Gaulton (Nov 20, 2017)

The Home Wine Program is available for free from homewineprogram.com. It can be used to keep notes about each batch of wine and output graphs showing progress. It can also be used to design recipes for country wines with up to 11 ingredients in each from a choice of over 90. There is also the option for users to enter their own fruit composition data. A calculator is there so that readings from a hydrometer and refractometer can be used to estimate the alcohol by volume and soluble solids.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Nov 20, 2017)

So far I've just used Google Sheets (Google's web version of Excel) to track my winemaking.

I'm definitely open to other solutions, but so far. It has been necessary. (that might be due to not knowing of other nice features thought!)


----------



## rustbucket (Nov 20, 2017)

Peter Gaulton said:


> The Home Wine Program is available for free from homewineprogram.com. It can be used to keep notes about each batch of wine and output graphs showing progress. It can also be used to design recipes for country wines with up to 11 ingredients in each from a choice of over 90. There is also the option for users to enter their own fruit composition data. A calculator is there so that readings from a hydrometer and refractometer can be used to estimate the alcohol by volume and soluble solids.


I downloaded the program as I would love to find something similar to BrewTrax. But, as soon as I extracted it from the zip file the program came in, Norton antivirus deleted the exe program file saying that it wasn't safe. Rather than risk getting a virus in my computer, I decided to stick with the Excel wine making log spreadsheet that I currently use.


----------



## Peter Gaulton (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi, It's a shame that hackers have made all of us nervous about downloading from the internet. I get a similar message when I download my own program, but of course I feel safe in over riding the warning message. I know you don't know me from Adam, so understand your caution. That's the way of the world now. It's a shame.


----------

